# My "OMG WHY DID I GET SO MUCH" haul!!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol, a week ago I ordered alot of stuff from Makeup.com because they were having a MAC sale. I spent quite a bit anyway though!!! My mom is mad at me for getting so much. xD This is my combined haul from the last few days, plus the last few weeks of last month. MOST is from today from Makeup.com, the rest is from my local MAC counter and eBay. Here it is:

Makeup.com:
Studio Fix Fluid NW20
Blushbaby Blush
Margin Blush
Blankety Lipstick
Half-Red Lipliner
Currant Lipliner
Metalize Lip Lacquer
Lust Lipglass
Instant Gold Lustreglass
Beige-Ing Shadestick
Sharkskin Shadestick
Nylon Eyeshadow
Nocturnelle Eyeshadow
Woodwinked Eyeshadow
Mascara X Black

eBay:
Blonde On Blonde Lipstick
Collection '06 Couture Lipglass

MAC counter:
Don't Be Shy Blush
Fab Blush
Orchidazzle Lipstick
Style It Up! Lipstick
HoneyMoon Lipstick
Tongue-In-Chic Lip Lacquer
Pas-De-Deux Lipglass
Moonstone Lip Gelee
Pandamonium Quad
Showflower Quad
Moonflower Eyeshadow
Fertile Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Cranberry Eyeshadow
Firespot Eyeshadow
Zoomlash Mascara
Prep + Prime Lash
A sealed bag of disposable lash wands (My manager gave 'em to me! Yey!)
Lash Curlers
#7 Lash
#22 Lash (From a store)

From my Aunt and Uncle:
MAC Case 1.6
































Sorry if they're too bright/too dark. My dad fiddled with the colors and now they're insane and super bright, so I can't tell if the photos are too dark or too bright.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2007)

My goodness, those are a lot of goodies! Enjoy!


----------



## juli (Jun 5, 2007)

Speechless and I am very jealous.


Awesome stuff


----------



## Moppit (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG that is a gigantic, huge, motherload of a hual.

I am very, very jealous.  I want to see FOTD and lots of them.


----------



## macface (Jun 6, 2007)

so jealous of you lovely.


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 6, 2007)

um, broke yet? haha


----------



## breathless (Jun 6, 2007)

makeup.com huh? yea. not a good idea to tell me that site!! going there noww!!! =]]


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 6, 2007)

WOOOOW.. now THAT is a haul!
thats bloody fabulous ~


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 6, 2007)

Bad bunny!!! Lol, you got yourself some nice stuff!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 6, 2007)

Excellent haul. Enjoy.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

Lucky boy! Why so many mascara wands? Do you freelance?


----------



## courters (Jun 7, 2007)

Ah! So jealous!

*wishing I wasn't on a spending ban*


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​ 
You just couldn't wait to fill up that case.  Everything is so pretty & new.  *Enjoy!*


----------



## yoonjungifer (Jun 7, 2007)

Lucky you! I'm jealous ;( Tehehe.


----------



## electric-shake (Jun 7, 2007)

Your one haul is bigger than my whole collection. Sheesh! I wish I had a good enough job to afford that much! Lucky, lucky girl. I love pretty much everything you bought.


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats a really great haul, so much to play with! my mom so hates when i do some hauling. but if i ever hauled like that she'd kick me!


----------



## sincola (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow!! What a huge haul!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 8, 2007)

i LOVE your skin!  it's so flawless!!!!


----------



## Mien (Jun 8, 2007)

Those look all great, have fun! (aaah, I know you will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User40 (Jun 8, 2007)

Fabulous haul and you have a nice Aunt and Uncle!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 9, 2007)

i love!


----------

